# lightspeed firewall



## skippyg_1991 (Feb 24, 2006)

hello uh my school ha s lightspeed filter and i need help bypassing it. anyone have any ideas besides phproxy.org and xabretooth.com it already caught ph proxy but xabretooth doesntwork right.:dead:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

1st of all, why did you post this in the mac forum and not the network one. and 2nd, i have no intention of helping you bypass messures that we but in place to keep students, like you, from goofing with the computers.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I hope you realize that disabling the security measures on your school computers is illegal.


----------

